# LG Optimus L7 home button does not work (properly)



## szotaksoma (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I've recently got an LG Optimus L7, and I noticed that the home button, which is a physical button on the bottom of the phone does not work. It behaves like it's stuck sometimes (it randomly brings up the task swithcer) and sometimes it just does not do anything at all.

As far as I know, it's a hardware problem, because I've factory reset the phone and the problem still exists. It might got wet or something (it's a used phone).

I want to clean the home button somehow, but without getting the screen off.

It's barely usable right now, really annoying.

Thanks in advande,

Soma


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The best way to clean it would be to take it apart. 

You could try using contact cleaner. Pull the battery, then spray the cleaner around the edges of the button.


----------

